# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Автоматическая установка разных видов цен в одном документе Заказ УТ 11.4

## var3711

Управление торговлей, редакция 11 (11.4.13.209)
1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.20.1674)
Подскажите пожалуйста, возможно ли реализовать штатными средствами в программе следующее:
Документ "Заказ покупателя". По документу проходят проходят 2 разные позиции номенклатуры: "Товар1" в кол-ве - 2шт. и  "Товар2" в кол-ве - 5 шт. Обеим позициям документом "УЦН" присвоена 2 вида цен, "Розница" и "опт". Тип цен "розница" используется если кол-во по документу не более 2 шт,  Опт - если более 3 шт. Возможно ли автоматическая подстановка нужной цены в зависимости от кол-ва в документ "Заказ"?.

----------

